# MMI and Android Auto



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I use Bluetooth connect my mobile (Samsung A5 2016) with car. If I understand it correctly, it goes in a way that car hijacks the SIM card of the phone, with MMI becoming itself a phone, that uses SIM card sitting physically inside my mobile. In general, phone shows no network when connected. All works fine, even shows SMS on the VC if one drops in.

Now I decided to try to use Android Auto. I installed appropriate software, did all the config, gave all permissions needed, allowed it to start when certain Bluetooth link is established...and nothing really happened (at least on the car side). No "Android Auto" option in place of "Phone", no prompt that compatible phone is connected. The Android Auto starts on my mobile when the BT link is established, but MMI behaves exactly the way it did before, acting same as always, just as a slightly pimped handsfree.
I also tried switching off the BT and connecting with USB to either of sockets available there. Same effect.

My car is from 2016. Software ver. 0413. Phone driver 10.379.676.

It all works generally ok, that is besides that problem and the fact that muting does not work on media playback when re-starting the car. Radio is ok, when muted before ride end, it remains silent upon restart. With Media - regardless whether it was on or off when leaving the car, it is on when ignition is started again.

1. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong with Android Auto, any ideas? 
2. The issue with media mute - is it typical / was it resolved with an update?
3. Does my software require update and/or is it worth updating it?

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you didn't order Audi smart phone interface with the nav pack when you got the car it won't work. 
The software was never offered on 2016 TTS in the UK, the option was available from 2017.

Ask your local dealer if they offer a retrofit option.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> If you didn't order Audi smart phone interface with the nav pack when you got the car it won't work.
> The software was never offered on 2016 TTS in the UK, the option was available from 2017.
> 
> Ask your local dealer if they offer a retrofit option.


Your dealer can retrofit this on 2015 or later cars according to Audi's own website, they may say they can't but they can. If they deny it's possible I can give you the part number. Not sure of the retail cost but think it's approx £250-£275. The car needs to be hooked up to Germany to validate the code to activate the Smartphone Interface.

You can probably get it activated by a third party for less but there is a chance that the activation could be disabled by Audi on a service visit (small but possible).

As far as I am aware it isn't possible to activate this using ODB11 or similar devices.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'm not inclined to pay extra for it tbh. 
What features can it add to the car - is google maps fully supported? 
Does it do much better than oem navi (which is more than ok imo)?
What is the up-2-date version of software?
Is there a way to verify if this part is present using car codes on sticker or some other marking inside the car?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's here...
https://shops.audi.com/de_DE/web/zubeho ... m0051472-9

Not used andriod but with carplay the only real advantage and I say that lightly is music apps and WhatsApp appear/useable 
So if you have a music subscription or want to do voice to txt while driving you might get something out of it...

Main down side is no separate display for the TT so its even crappier... and you lose lots of nice VC space.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I wasn't aware this car supported CarPlay or AA over Bluetooth at all. It certainly doesn't for CarPlay, which works fine over USB for me.

It really doesn't work well with this car, since it basically totally overtakes the dash and there's no touchscreen, so it's a sort of nonsensical use of the scroll wheel. It would make a lot more sense on one of Audi's other models with a 2nd screen.

It does support Google Maps, which is literally no comparison to the built-in nav. The built-in's traffic system is a complete joke and not based on Google at all. But not worth it for me, so I just connect phone and use with built-in media selector which is excellent IMO, and I look at my phone for directions.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I got AA to work and tried it with Waze and Google Maps. As said above, it's really hard to use with the scroll wheel. Difficult to see what's highlighted and so distracting. I do like the inbuilt nav so I stick to that.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks guys for all the answers. I'd say, based on your input, the thing is not worth buying.
Any note on the media mute not working or the Software version?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I wasn't aware it was offered an official retrofit on all version of the Mk3 TT. For the money it could make a lot of sense if you don't have Nav already


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I normally use USB to play media on my phone since the car has an excellent built-in USB fast charger. It will always start playing at a reduced volume when I plug my phone in. The most annoying part is that after some iPhone software update, the car now always starts playing my first song alphabetically by artist ("Take on Me" by A-Ha), unless I was playing music with the phone in the last hour or two. Easily one of the most annoying software quirks of the car that didn't used to be like that...

I believe the same thing happens when it reconnects Bluetooth audio.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

J400uk said:


> I wasn't aware it was offered an official retrofit on all version of the Mk3 TT. For the money it could make a lot of sense if you don't have Nav already


You can't get it retro fitted in the TT without the nav being in place. Audi aren't stupid, they want your money.
carplay over wireless is only in 2018 and later top audis.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old thread but has anyone with a pre 17 TT actually had this retrofit? Both Audi dealerships in Northern Ireland say it can't be done and won't even attempt it as do Audi customer service (they won't even look at the web link). I would like to have Android auto so I can use Spotify instead of Amazon Music. Audi UK customer service suggest that as it is not the UK website the European TTs are different.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

thegingerone said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but has anyone with a pre 17 TT actually had this retrofit? Both Audi dealerships in Northern Ireland say it can't be done and won't even attempt it as do Audi customer service (they won't even look at the web link). I would like to have Android auto so I can use Spotify instead of Amazon Music. Audi UK customer service suggest that as it is not the UK website the European TTs are different.


Any progress on this mate? I live in Northern Ireland and have just bought a 2015 TT. I just (incorrectly obviously) assumed Android Auto would work on it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not possible in a 2015


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Not possible in a 2015


Definatley not Toshiba? That's a shame


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

You aren't missing much. I've got it and find it very fiddly to use.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

cliveju said:


> You aren't missing much. I've got it and find it very fiddly to use.


Well that's some comfort lol


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I bought a TTS last year bit it didnt have tech pack/Sat Nav or folding mirrors. 
The mirrors I installed and coded but I was still looking for answer for the satnav without having to pay silly money to a stealer. Other mods included rear view camera and coding tweaks as listed in the Bit and Byte thread.

With regard to Satnav I got in touch with Hazzydayz who gave me a decent price and to travel up to Cheshire today (from St Albans) and install.

I have had previous retrofits from these guys and highly recommend them.

Android auto is now fully installed with either google maps or Waze as Satnav applications, I'm toying with which one works best, both have pros and cons (google maps has satellite view if you prefer). Do any of them give speed camera warnings in advance? will no doubt find out soon. 

So in summary really pleased with this retrofit, alot more economical than a full stanav retrofit plus other apps available on it


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you can download camera warnings on a SD card using POIbase and then upload the SD content on the MMI to see them on the map shown in the VC


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

jonnieb2018 said:


> I bought a TTS last year bit it didnt have tech pack/Sat Nav or folding mirrors.
> The mirrors I installed and coded but I was still looking for answer for the satnav without having to pay silly money to a stealer. Other mods included rear view camera and coding tweaks as listed in the Bit and Byte thread.
> 
> With regard to Satnav I got in touch with Hazzydayz who gave me a decent price and to travel up to Cheshire today (from St Albans) and install.
> ...


Waze should give you audio warnings of speed cameras, most usefully it gives warnings reported by other users, so pretty good for mobile or traffic patrol cars.

Google maps shows some speed cameras on the maps display.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> you can download camera warnings on a SD card using POIbase and then upload the SD content on the MMI to see them on the map shown in the VC


I set this up via MyAudi website in August 2018, but it was reported last year that the 'import personal POI' feature had been withdrawn from the site. I believe that there is a workaround, but have Audi now fixed it?

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1257097&hilit=speed+cameras&start=165


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

once you have needed (camera etc) POI in .csv, proceed as mentioned in that thread:

4) Download a program called POI base from https://www.poibase.com/en/download-poibase/
5) Register for an account and then log in.
6) Go to Download -> Download POIs -> My private POIs -> Manage my POI categories (at the bottom of the screen)
7) I think you get 5 free POI categories, but I paid 4.95 Euros for 20 categories. The speed cameras will use 5 (Gatso, Mobile, pMobile, red light cameras, specs)
8) Click 'Add POI Category'
9) Type in the category name without spaces but can use underscore _ e.g. Gatso_Camera
10) On the image select click on 'choose file' next to the 22x22px, point this to the bitmap image in your extracted zip file for gatso. 
11) Click on 'choose file' under the POI File section. Point this to the CSV file for Gatso in your extracted zip file.
12) Scroll down and click on 'add POI category'.
13) Repeat steps 8-12 for Mobile, pMobile, red light cameras and specs
14) You may see an hour glass next your categories, this will turn to a pen and submit when they have been processed and ready for export to the USB.
15) Click back (at the bottom left of the screen) or My private POIs in the pathway at the top of the screen. 
16) If you scroll to the bottom of the screen you will see your POIs now listed. Click add against each of these and then synchronise. This installs to the USB (or SD Card).
17) Insert the USB/SD into your car and then on the MMI do the following: NAV/MAP button> left control button > Special destinations > myAudi special destinations right control button > Import myAudi special destinations


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> once you have needed (camera etc) POI in .csv, proceed as mentioned in that thread:
> 
> 4) Download a program called POI base from https://www.poibase.com/en/download-poibase/
> 5) Register for an account and then log in.
> ...


This will only work if you have Audi Satnav tech pack?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mhh, probably yes 
(I assumed you have retrofitted it, since you wrote "With regard to Satnav I got in touch with Hazzydayz who gave me a decent price and to travel up to Cheshire today (from St Albans) and install")


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

No an A.A. retrofit which gives me Waze or google Maps satnav option - I'm actually think its a good bit of kit especially now I have Spotify as well.
The Waze app is good as it tells you were potholes are if they have been reported (loads over here!), speedcameras etc.

I couldn't justify £1500 for the full Satnav when I don't use it all that much!


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

https://forums.audipassion.com/topi...car-play-payant/?tab=comments#comment-4515144


----------



## c13dnw (Apr 18, 2020)

VorsprungDur said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If you didn't order Audi smart phone interface with the nav pack when you got the car it won't work.
> ...


I emailed Audi uk and a third party company and I was told it couldn't be put onto my 2015 TTS? Any ideas? Could you provide a part number for that? C13DNW is my reg. Thanks


----------



## Asino123 (May 10, 2019)

Hi, I also have a 2015 TT and it cannot be activated, I asked audi customer service directly. Try the link below. I contacted the guy on telegram who told me that for $ 160 everything activates me. I haven't done it yet but others in the forum have already done so.

https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/22 ... ay-payant/


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

free of charge? (just to know, I have both of them from factory)


----------



## Asino123 (May 10, 2019)

Hi, you have to pay.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, can you activate it remotely (a friend is interested in) ? how much does it cost?


----------

